

Project management on speed with Kanban & Trello - utescholz
http://porzky.com/2012/06/projectmanagement-on-speed-with-kanban-trello/

======
domainpaul
Hey ma2xd,

are you related to them ? ;) I have tried many other tools, but really loved
the flexibility within Trello. How does symphonical compare to it?

Paul

------
ma2xd
You should also give www.symphonical.com a try :)

